# Brett Vapes Reviews



## Brett Vapes

*





Introduction*

My name is Brett Metcalfe. I've been vaping and have been actively part of the vaping community since early to mid 2016. I started vaping for two reasons. One was because of the community, two was because my parents had opened up a vape shop called AlleyCat Vapes and I personally believe that you cannot effectively sell a product if you do not use it yourself.

So why start reviewing? Initially I started a channel on YouTube where i did reviews to help market our business. Unfortunately that fell flat. But mid 2019 I decided to create my own review channel on YouTube and am now trying to push my channel out there. I also have a passion for vaping and for the community and i want to help others find the best setups that fit their needs. I review so that people don't need to go out and spend money on something that they may or may not like.

Vaping is a very personal experience and we all have our own opinions on the different juices and hardware out there. I want to give people my opinions on some of the juices and hardware and hopefully help people understand the different level on some of the very complex flavors that are on the market today.

I hope you all enjoy my content and I hope that I may be able to help guide as many people in the right direction as to what is the best device and setup for you.

If any reviewers, whether you are already on YouTube or not, would like to do a collaboration, please feel free to send me a personal message or contact me via Facebook or via email: brettvapereviews@gmail.com and we can workout something.

I am also posting daily vlogs on my channel during Lockdown so please go and check those out by clicking HERE and if you guys would like to support me financially so that i can get more stuff to review, join my Patreon by clicking HERE

*What can I expect to find in this thread?*

This thread will be the hub for all my reviews I post here. You can also find all the reviews i post here on YouTube by clicking on this link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCK9jd9pefiW_rsVfdwwPhmw/
I do reviews on local and international juices as well and new and older hardware.

*Links: *

*Vandy Vape Pulse Dual Mod Review*
Wotofo Profile RDA Review
Dovpo Blotto RTA Review
Kylin M RTA Review
Noisy Cricket V2 Review
Vandy Vape Pulse V2 RDA Review
Wotofo Profile Unity RTA Review
Vandy Vape Pulse AIO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

All of the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Good luck  and welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Joined Brett on his live chat last night , nice to chat to and quite informed , Stay safe , catch you soon .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brett Vapes

ARYANTO said:


> Joined Brett on his live chat last night , nice to chat to and quite informed , Stay safe , catch you soon .


Thanks for joining me last night with my live

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

bro you need a spotlight somewhere to give a bit extra light. It will enhance your videos.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Brett Vapes

Resistance said:


> View attachment 193536
> bro you need a spotlight somewhere to give a bit extra light. It will enhance your videos.


I'm working on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Brett Vapes said:


> I'm working on it


Cann the spotlight get one of those cheap led,battery operated ones.
It should make a decent difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brett Vapes

Resistance said:


> Cann the spotlight get one of those cheap led,battery operated ones.
> It should make a decent difference.


I'm looking at getting a ring LED light as itll also make a difference when i do reviews and the camera is facing me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hey Brett , are you ok ? We all have become so laid back that we even forget to say ''hi''

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

@Brett Vapes 

Hi.
Bump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> @Brett Vapes
> 
> Hi.
> Bump.


Is this also a case of BURSTING onto the forum - big noise and then just fizzles out ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

ARYANTO said:


> Is this also a case of BURSTING onto the forum - big noise and then just fizzles out ..


I may burst here and there, if I get a big project I dissappear from everywhere for a while. No projects on the horizon at the moment *sadface* so here I am making a big noise hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brett Vapes

Hi guys im so sorry. Im still around. Things have just been really hectic on my side due to me getting a new job so haven't had much time to myself lately. Ive also been quiet on here just due to the fact that i ran out of content to review but i do have some new stuff coming, will post a review on the vaporesso xtra possibly next week monday? Ill try and am also looking at getting the zeus x mesh to see how she performes against the unity and kylin m and do a review on that. So no fear, I'm sticking around, just getting settled in my new job at the moment. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Brett Vapes

ARYANTO said:


> Is this also a case of BURSTING onto the forum - big noise and then just fizzles out ..


Haha sadly not just a mix of lack of content and also life getting busy

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Brett Vapes

ARYANTO said:


> Hey Brett , are you ok ? We all have become so laid back that we even forget to say ''hi''


Hi @ARYANTO!! Yea im doing well. Lile i mentioned i got a new job so ive been really busy and really tired. But otherwise things are going alright for me. How are you all coping with lockdown?? 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Well there's always updating an older review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brett Vapes

Resistance said:


> Well there's always updating an older review.


Ill have a look and see what i can do. But like i said ive just been really busy 12 hour shifts for 6 days in a row and then only get 3 days off to rest before it all starts again

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Brett Vapes

Hi guys!! I hope you are all doing really well and are keeping safe during these tough times. I just wanted to update you guys on what's been happening in my life lately. Just before lockdown hit I was working for a vape shop. I left and made a big decision to leave the vaping industry to try something new as lockdown hit coincidentally. 

I worked at ADT for over a year and ended up in the call center where I just didn't have the energy nor the motivation to post reviews on both here and on YouTube. I left ADT beginning of November to come back to the vaping industry as I was inspired by a few colleagues at ADT and I realized my potential. I have some big plans for the industry as a whole. 

I've also been in contact with some wholesalers and have managed to arrange a cooperation with them so I will be bringing some new content here to my reviews! All of my reviews will be coming here but not all of them will make it to my YouTube channel as the views on those videos just don't make it worth all the effort of editing the videos.

However with me saying that, if the views do pick up from your support, I will definitely look at increasing the amount of reviews I put onto YouTube aswell. 

If you guys have any requests or any feedback, please feel free to let me know here so that I can see what I can do.

Otherwise I hope you all have a merry Christmas and a very happy new year!

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

hi merry x-mas

please can you pm me you number

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

